# Time taken to assign CO for 189 Subclass and visa grant



## KT2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

Guys,

Pls share your experience for time taken to assign a Case Officer (CO) for 189 Subclass visa and visa grant.
For me its been 28 days and i am still waiting 

(Applied on 8th Aug, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

KT2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Pls share your experience for time taken to assign a Case Officer (CO) for 189 Subclass visa and visa grant.
> For me its been 28 days and i am still waiting
> ...


Hi,

It takes minimum 8 weeks for a Case officer to be assigned.


----------



## KT2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

But as per new guidelines 8 weeks is the max time in which a CO should be assigned.
immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

189 Skilled – Independent	: Within 8 weeks of lodgement


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Took about 6-7 weeks in my case.
If you have uploaded all needed documents, the case officer can grant the visa within a couple of days.


----------



## N L (Sep 29, 2013)

there are a lot of people waiting and very few COs


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

N L said:


> there are a lot of people waiting and very few COs


In some cases, CO is already assigned but they do not contact the applicant if nothing is required. I mean if you post all the required documents upfront then the CO might contact you with a decision. This is what I have come across on other forums.

Amit


----------



## Dinz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

I submitted my application on 26/8/13 and all docs incl PCC's and Medicals were also uploaded. Called DIAC on Friday and they said im allocated to team 33 but no CO.

As of yesterday, ive completed 8 weeks. As far as I know theres still no CO. Does it take longer than 8 weeks? What should I do besides wait?!

Thanks


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dinz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application on 26/8/13 and all docs incl PCC's and Medicals were also uploaded. Called DIAC on Friday and they said im allocated to team 33 but no CO.
> 
> ...


If the team is assigned, CO will contact you soon. If all the documents are as expected they might contact you with a grant. I applied on 29 August and still waiting for CO to contact me.
Best of luck

Amit


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

I applied on the 28th Aug. Waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

strikerjax said:


> I applied on the 28th Aug. Waiting for CO allocation.


I think they pick up the applications depending on the documents attached. I just did my health checkup on 18th and still awaiting for PCC. May be this is the reason why our applications are getting picked up late.

Amit


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Now it is more than two weeks for me since I applied Visa. I am yet to get a CO.


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> Now it is more than two weeks for me since I applied Visa. I am yet to get a CO.


Hi,
Only two weeks  for VISA 189, the CO assignment is done in 8-10 weeks. I would suggest you to start uploading all the documents for your employment, like appointment letters, experience letters, salary slips, tax documents, bank statements for the period of work experience you claimed the points for.
Also you shud go ahead with your PCC and Medicals within a month of time from now as if it is only 2 weeks you lodged your VISA app.
Also prepare form 80 & 1221 and upload it.
Upload as many documents as you can to avoid any further request of CO asking for any additional document.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> Only two weeks  for VISA 189, the CO assignment is done in 8-10 weeks. I would suggest you to start uploading all the documents for your employment, like appointment letters, experience letters, salary slips, tax documents, bank statements for the period of work experience you claimed the points for.
> Also you shud go ahead with your PCC and Medicals within a month of time from now as if it is only 2 weeks you lodged your VISA app.
> Also prepare form 80 & 1221 and upload it.
> Upload as many documents as you can to avoid any further request of CO asking for any additional document.


You have got the CO close to two months ago and still waiting for the grant. Everything alright? I mean why is it taking such a long time?

Regards
Amit


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> You have got the CO close to two months ago and still waiting for the grant. Everything alright? I mean why is it taking such a long time?
> 
> Regards
> Amit


My CO requested remaining docs on 10 Sep, I uploaded everything by 18 Sep. After that I got another email from him on 18 Oct for the english evidence of my wife I am waiting for the IELTS result of my wife.

Thanks,


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

abhaytomar said:


> My CO requested remaining docs on 10 Sep, I uploaded everything by 18 Sep. After that I got another email from him on 18 Oct for the english evidence of my wife I am waiting for the IELTS result of my wife.
> 
> Thanks,


I heard they wait for 28 days for us to present the required documents. Sometimes even more than that if we are able to provide the evidence that we are in the process of getting what they want.
Do you know how much time they really wait if some documents are missing?
And how difficult is to get time from them in these kind of cases?

Regards
Amit


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

I submitted my application on last week of July...CO contacted me on 25th September....I got my Visa grant on 17th October...


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I heard they wait for 28 days for us to present the required documents. Sometimes even more than that if we are able to provide the evidence that we are in the process of getting what they want.
> Do you know how much time they really wait if some documents are missing?
> And how difficult is to get time from them in these kind of cases?
> 
> ...


Hi,
28 Days time is enough and if there is any reason for someone who is unable to make it within given period then a request to be sent to CO expaining the reasons behind the delay.



Thanks,


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

can anyone please tell me how long does it normally take to get a call for medicals to be done..i hv applied for 189 on 31st of aug but havent since heard anything. i m doing this trough an agent therefore no visibility on the application status..do we get to do medicals before the CO gets allotted? and how long would it take to get a grant post the medicals? i hv already applied for pcc..hpefully to get it done by next week..thanks for your help.

zah


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

zahon said:


> can anyone please tell me how long does it normally take to get a call for medicals to be done..i hv applied for 189 on 31st of aug but havent since heard anything. i m doing this trough an agent therefore no visibility on the application status..do we get to do medicals before the CO gets allotted? and how long would it take to get a grant post the medicals? i hv already applied for pcc..hpefully to get it done by next week..thanks for your help.
> 
> zah


I don't think you need to wait till CO allocation to do medicals. I'd recommend to do it before CO is allocated. Get your PCC, Meds and all docs in place before CO looks at your application - they like decision ready applications.

I applied for 189 visa on 22 Aug and got my Grant on 21 Oct. I'd uploaded everything prior to CO allocation. 



~~~


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

pulikali said:


> I don't think you need to wait till CO allocation to do medicals. I'd recommend to do it before CO is allocated. Get your PCC, Meds and all docs in place before CO looks at your application - they like decision ready applications.
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on 22 Aug and got my Grant on 21 Oct. I'd uploaded everything prior to CO allocation.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for your help..well i have just received a msg to collect my PCC. so hopefully monday will do that and then ask my agent if i can go for the medicals..i hv been followng his advice blindly all this while and i think it was a bad idea to get an agent..bt nw i m at the end of all this..jus want to get the grant somehow.tired with the whole process..by the way congratualtions on geting urs done so quikly..when do u intend to fly and what part are u flying..

Kind Regards

Zah


----------



## jyotimahangare21 (Aug 6, 2013)

zahon said:


> can anyone please tell me how long does it normally take to get a call for medicals to be done..i hv applied for 189 on 31st of aug but havent since heard anything. i m doing this trough an agent therefore no visibility on the application status..do we get to do medicals before the CO gets allotted? and how long would it take to get a grant post the medicals? i hv already applied for pcc..hpefully to get it done by next week..thanks for your help.
> 
> zah


Zahon,
Actually i have also applied for 189 visa on 31 st aug 2013 and waiting for CO .We have done medical & PCC and provided to agent .Don’t have any idea about co allocation.
Please share when u will get co allocation.
Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyotimahangare21 (Aug 6, 2013)

Time line thread 
IELTS exam date-8 DEC 2012 & RESULT-
Skill assessment by Engineers Australia(Mech Engg)-Document submitted 4 April 2013 & Receipt date 9 April 2013 
Skill assessment Result- 15 July-2013
EOI Logged- 2 Aug 2013
VISA Invitation- 19 Aug 2013
189 Visa logged- 31 Aug 2013
CO allotted- 5 Nov 2013
Visa granted-???? Waiting for grant


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Amit,

have u initiated PCC
if yes how longs its been..

thanks,
Joy



amitk0703 said:


> If the team is assigned, CO will contact you soon. If all the documents are as expected they might contact you with a grant. I applied on 29 August and still waiting for CO to contact me.
> Best of luck
> 
> Amit


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jyoti,

If you processed through agent.
Has your agent uploaded other docs along with PCC and medicals..
what is the status at present on immigration portal..

Thanks,
Joy



jyotimahangare21 said:


> Zahon,
> Actually i have also applied for 189 visa on 31 st aug 2013 and waiting for CO .We have done medical & PCC and provided to agent .Don’t have any idea about co allocation.
> Please share when u will get co allocation.
> Regards,
> Jyoti


----------



## jyotimahangare21 (Aug 6, 2013)

Joy75 said:


> Amit,
> 
> have u initiated PCC
> if yes how longs its been..
> ...


Hi Amit,
Yes I did medical and PCC both before CO allocation. I have submitted to agent.
I have applied visa on 31 st Aug 2013 & did medical on 17 sept 2013 and CO allotted on 5 nov 2013.
Applied PCC on 19 sept.2013 at Malad passport seva Kendra Mumbai.
For PCC time line it’s something long story ,We are having two different experience.
I was having my first passport in 2007 before marriage .
After marriage I applied for new name in 2012 with my husband, at that time passport seva Kendra sent me passport within seven days and police verification not did for me new passport.
My husband got PCC on same day within 1 hr. time.
For me they told me they are not having my police verification record details hence they have again initiated for police verification again.
Normally police verification take 45 days same like passport police verification.
But when file came to our local police I went with document for verification.
I requested them for speed up process, continuously took follow-up with police person. Fortunely that police helped me.
After 15 days my file sent to passport seva Kendra and I got message to collect pcc .
I collected it on 4 oct 2013 from Malad PSK & submitted to agent.
It’s always better apply PCC before CO allocation because.
CO gives 28 days to submit all document and it is impossible to get normal PCC in 28 days.
Now after CO allocation you can relax.

Regard’s,
Jyoti.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

jyotimahangare21 said:


> Zahon,
> Actually i have also applied for 189 visa on 31 st aug 2013 and waiting for CO .We have done medical & PCC and provided to agent .Don’t have any idea about co allocation.
> Please share when u will get co allocation.
> Regards,
> Jyoti


Hi Jyoti

haven been able to come online for last few days. the latest update is I have now been asked to submit medicals and PCC and the form 80. PCC has been done already and medicals done yestrday. So hopefully by Monda I would be able to upload all the remaining documents. Keeping fingers crossed it does not take longer than this.

Thanks

Zah


----------



## gayamona (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am new to this Forum. I am also waiting for CO allocation right now. I have completed the medicals and PCC and loaded them up-front. Its now 6 weeks gone that I have applied for 189 visa. Hope to get some good news from other members as well here.

All the best all of you.


----------



## jyotimahangare21 (Aug 6, 2013)

zahon said:


> Hi Jyoti
> 
> haven been able to come online for last few days. the latest update is I have now been asked to submit medicals and PCC and the form 80. PCC has been done already and medicals done yestrday. So hopefully by Monda I would be able to upload all the remaining documents. Keeping fingers crossed it does not take longer than this.
> 
> ...


Hi Zah,
Its very good that u have done medical and pcc.
Submitt it as sson as possible.
My the case officer has requested for additional evidence of relationship.
I have submitted to agent on 9 nov 2013.
I am also waiting for grant i will let you know update as sson as possible.
All the bset for your grant.

Thanks ,
Jyoti.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

jyotimahangare21 said:


> Hi Zah,
> Its very good that u have done medical and pcc.
> Submitt it as sson as possible.
> My the case officer has requested for additional evidence of relationship.
> ...


What is your CO initial and team?
Can you please add you signature and timeline?


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

jyotimahangare21 said:


> Hi Zah,
> Its very good that u have done medical and pcc.
> Submitt it as sson as possible.
> My the case officer has requested for additional evidence of relationship.
> ...


Thanks Jyoti. Yes will do and also best of luck to you. I have been told that November is the best time to apply since the migration department tries to clear all their back log before heading for christmas vacation. Who wants to come back to pile of work loads. So this is the time when they would rush through most of the applications. So fingers crossed, it wont be long before we get the Golden Letter


----------



## jyotimahangare21 (Aug 6, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> What is your CO initial and team?
> Can you please add you signature and timeline?


Hi Akshay,
My CO initial is ES & team is brisbane 33.
My Time line thread 
IELTS exam date-8 DEC 2012 & RESULT-
Skill assessment by Engineers Australia(Mech Engg)-Document submitted 4 April 2013 & Receipt date 9 April 2013 
Skill assessment Result- 15 July-2013
EOI Logged- 2 Aug 2013
VISA Invitation- 19 Aug 2013
189 Visa logged- 31 Aug 2013
CO allotted- 5 Nov 2013
Visa granted-???? Waiting for grant

Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## gayamona (Sep 30, 2012)

*CO allocated*

Hi all,

I have got my CO allocated today from Brisbane 34 team.


----------



## gayamona (Sep 30, 2012)

*GRANT received*



gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got my CO allocated today from Brisbane 34 team.


Hi guys,

Very happy to share with you all that I got my VISA granted today.
It was exactly 1 week from the CO allocation.
No docs requested it was a direct grant.

All the best for all of you who are awaiting the GRANT.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

gayamona said:


> Hi guys, Very happy to share with you all that I got my VISA granted today. It was exactly 1 week from the CO allocation. No docs requested it was a direct grant. All the best for all of you who are awaiting the GRANT.


WOW.. Congrats buddy!!!! It's party time... Celebrate wildly...


----------



## nsananguly (Sep 3, 2012)

Folks, I will be really glad if some one can help me on Police Clearance.

My wife is the primary applicant for the 189 visa. She is currently in US.She's been there since October 2013 and she will remain there till this year end(i.e Dec 2014) .I would be accompanying her this April. 

Here is my query :

Would like to know, if I get through the visa processing and then asked for police clearance ,

1)Do I need to take police clearance right now for myself and my wife ? She isn't in India since last October would I still able to get her police clearance ?

or

2) If my wife needed a PC from US only which is the body she would need to approach for ?


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I have applied for 189 visa a few hours ago, I would really appreciate if you could provide:

Some tips going forward ? 
Average time for CO allocation ? 
Things to avoid, pitfalls ?
Plus what should I do before the CO is assigned to avoid unnecessary delays?

Many Thank!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Talha_ said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa a few hours ago, I would really appreciate if you could provide:
> 
> ...


Upload all the required documents in advance with PCC.
You may do the medicals also in advance.

Regards
Amit


----------



## nsananguly (Sep 3, 2012)

Folks, Thanks a lot for the reply. Really appreciate your guidance.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Mona,

With how many points did you put the application..
Is the CO allocation and visa grant points dependent??

Thanks




gayamona said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Very happy to share with you all that I got my VISA granted today.
> It was exactly 1 week from the CO allocation.
> ...


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes true!!! But I dont have any signature 


rt00021 said:


> Guys, please update your signature with timelines! It makes sense.


----------



## u_raj_kc (Aug 4, 2014)

I had applied for visa on 19th May. But have no CO assigned yet. It's been like 11 weeks, should I call / email someone to get an update?


----------



## kamalpreet82 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi All,

New to this thread

I have applied my Visa on 2nd June and as of 11th Aug have not got my CO assigned.
Please tell how much long i have to wait for Case Officer to be assigned or should i contact DIAC?

Thanks
LEO


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

kamalpreet82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this thread
> 
> ...


This is the thread for you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...42-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-27.html

June'14 applicants are still waiting to see progress.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi..just lodged the visa.how will i schedule a medicals .please suggest..


----------



## u_raj_kc (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy to inform I got the Grant letter (on 24th Sept 2014) 

Thank you forum for answering most of the queries I had.

Yuvraj.


----------



## u_raj_kc (Aug 4, 2014)

CO was assigned on 14th Aug 20114.



u_raj_kc said:


> I had applied for visa on 19th May. But have no CO assigned yet. It's been like 11 weeks, should I call / email someone to get an update?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

I uploaded all documents and PCC medical as well it's 3 weeks still co is not assigned

When this will be assigned any idea


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*how to find status of visa*

Hi,
I have been assigned a CO and was asked to submit US PCC and form 80, which has all been submitted and has been around 10 days now... thing is I'm doing this through an agent and he is not providing me any update (been the case all the while and has been late everytime in terms of submitting applications, responding etc.. well, I knw I shudn have gone through in the first place)

Question is: Is there any way I can track the status of my application? agent wouldn't give me login details since it's their policy... greatly appreciate any help.. TIA


----------



## Devyani (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 Application on 28th August 2018. I've already uploaded all the Documents, done with PCC and Medicals as well. I'm just curious on what the timeline is? My boy-friend is on the application as a secondary applicant - and I've uploaded all the documents for proving De-facto.

I'm just curious what the timelines are in this case for the Grant, as we need to go to India in December and January for his brother's and my sister's weddings.

Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance! 

Devyani


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Devyani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Application on 28th August 2018. I've already uploaded all the Documents, done with PCC and Medicals as well. I'm just curious on what the timeline is? My boy-friend is on the application as a secondary applicant - and I've uploaded all the documents for proving De-facto.
> 
> ...


Timelines vary substantially - if you are on a Bridging Visa A, look into applying for a Bridging Visa B in the coming weeks I guess.


----------

